
Raspberry Pi laptop lets kids get inside their computer - rbanffy
https://www.cnet.com/uk/news/raspberry-pi-laptop-education-pi-top/
======
jandrese
The Pitop is such a piece of crap though. Put a cheap screen, horrible
keyboard, ridiculously weak battery, and a 1990s trackpad in a bulky case and
charge Chromebook prices for it.

~~~
rbanffy
This is not the point. This is an open, hackable, expandable laptop that can
be used as an educational tool. Unlike most (all?) current Chromebooks, this
has an ARM CPU (which is attractive for some), not much memory (you can
probably replace the board with a more powerful Pi-like device - some are
x86-based). Their profits subsidize the development/curation of their
educational software.

If all you need is a cheap ARM laptop,
[https://www.pine64.org/?page_id=3707](https://www.pine64.org/?page_id=3707)
is an option.

